# Cataloging party! 3 people per session!



## Chouchou (May 5, 2020)

^^ Rules ^^

Bring 9 rare / expensive / wanted  items with you (NO DIY items) 
Dont steal items
Rotate clockwise
Don't leave I will end the session myself 


The party is right behind the airport. I ask no fee to enter, just that you water my flowers at the left (two tulip fields).


----------

